# Losing my mind or going crazy, is this



## Mysteryman10 (Aug 16, 2010)

Ok I need someone who has really dealt with most forms of anxiety to answer this question or numerous people. The more the better. I started dealing with anxiety back in mid April of this year after coming down with what i thought was acid reflux and a constant lump in my throat feeling. I started obsessing about the lump in my throat to the point that i went to my local clinic to get urgent care help and also had a burning sensation in my stomach (This was back in april. The urgent care doctor at the local clinic said i probably had acid reflux and prescribed me prilosec. So I took that then the next day i woke up panicking like something was wrong with me and i was dying.

This period lasted about a good 2 months. I went to the emergency room (ER) about 10 times from the months of April through June due to panic and anxiety attacks. Thought i had everything from a Heart Attack,Cancer, to MS and was constantly on Google researching side effects to every medication and condition known to man. Got every test done under the sun even got an endoscopy, CT Scan. Everything came back normal and did eventually find out that i had some stomach inflammation (Had no appetite lost over 50 lbs in a months span). Took Zantac for a few days then stopped cold turkey. By mid May i started to have constant thoughts of "am i normal" or will i ever be my "old self again" to the point where i nearly thought i went insane and wouldn't come back to reality or being my old self again before experiencing anxiety. Also lost interest in the things i use to do like produce music and play video games.

So i decided to go to a psych ward to get help for this condition. Went in for a week where they prescribed me everything from Celexa 20mg and Klonopin 0.05mg (generic brands) in the morning to Zyprexa and Trazadone at night. I took these cocktail of meds for about two weeks until i stopped the zyprexa ct started again in July for another two weeks stopped that cold turkey also stopped Trazadone after a month and recently tapered off Klonopin this week. Now i only take Celexa

Problems i have now is feeling like things are unreal and still question "am i normal" once in awhile (Constantly think in my head due to OCD). I'm constantly questioning my wife asking her questions like when you walk do you think? When you take a shower do you do it like this? When I'm in stores i feel like i forgot how to look at items properly. It's almost like i have to retrain my brain to do things i already knew how to do since birth. I'm only 29. Also i get these thoughts that my brain will give up and I'll forget how to speak or walk and also sometimes feel like i think so much that i don't notice my surroundings (But none of this has actually ever happened or i wouldn't be typing this). I have been unemployed for three years now and also been anti social most of my life not by choice, just not a good socializer and have been home with my son for a year straight barely ever leaving the house.

Are these thoughts normal with anxiety and are these real anxiety DP symptoms like the "going crazy, losing my mind or feeling unreal feeling"? I don't have any visual distortions, see things or hear things out of the ordinary. Also i do have to say that since taking the Celexa and Klonopin i find myself wanting to go out constantly (Total opposite from before where i always wanted to be in my house), I'm never tired in the day anymore but i do sleep fine at night. Also I'm never really mad anymore either. Just calm but do suffer with the "am i normal thoughts" "Am i suppose to lay on the couch like this" and sometimes feel like I'm unreal or the environment is unreal but i can see everything clear as day. Once again, I don't see things or hear voices though. I do have a lot of conversations in my head but normal ones. If anyone can give me some advice who have been through something similar to this or share similar stories that would be great.

It's almost like i have this new sixth sense in the form of anxiety and question how I'm feeling everyday when i wake up in the morning and sometimes all throughout the day. Other days i seem to feel completely fine and normal. Will I ever get past this stage and be the person i always was until April of this year?


----------



## Meep (May 14, 2010)

Mysteryman10 said:


> Ok I need someone who has really dealt with most forms of anxiety to answer this question or numerous people. The more the better. I started dealing with anxiety back in mid April of this year after coming down with what i thought was acid reflux and a constant lump in my throat feeling. I started obsessing about the lump in my throat to the point that i went to my local clinic to get urgent care help and also had a burning sensation in my stomach (This was back in april. The urgent care doctor at the local clinic said i probably had acid reflux and prescribed me prilosec. So I took that then the next day i woke up panicking like something was wrong with me and i was dying.
> 
> This period lasted about a good 2 months. I went to the emergency room (ER) about 10 times from the months of April through June due to panic and anxiety attacks. Thought i had everything from a Heart Attack,Cancer, to MS and was constantly on Google researching side effects to every medication and condition known to man. Got every test done under the sun even got an endoscopy, CT Scan. Everything came back normal and did eventually find out that i had some stomach inflammation (Had no appetite lost over 50 lbs in a months span). Took Zantac for a few days then stopped cold turkey. By mid May i started to have constant thoughts of "am i normal" or will i ever be my "old self again" to the point where i nearly thought i went insane and wouldn't come back to reality or being my old self again before experiencing anxiety. Also lost interest in the things i use to do like produce music and play video games.
> 
> ...


----------



## Meep (May 14, 2010)

I don't know if this is helpful, but I was experiencing a mixture of chronic fatigue and hyper anxiety. I couldn't understand what was going on, but I simply couldn't either face people, or doing very much at all, and at the same time felt I had to go to bed after the simplest of tasks.

I found myself looking at websites about how adrenal glands work, and found a consensus out there recommending a variety of easily got herbal extracts - known as 'adaptogens' - which are meant to regulate the adrenal system (which responds to perceived anxiety/stress in the mind). I went out and got some locally, off the shelf in the local health food shop.

I was astonished to find my anxiety levels had pretty much disappeared after taking one of each - Astragalus, Gingko Biloba, Liquorice Root and Rhodiola Rosea. I can't tell you which one, or all of them maybe, worked as I'm still taking all of them each day. But I am amazed how the condition has - at least for the time being - vanished.

I'd love to find out if the same herbal extracts have a similar effect on others. I can't promise anything, so don't blame me if nothing happens. But it has certainly been effective for me, and I used to be the world's No 1 sceptic.


----------



## feministcat (May 4, 2010)

Hello,

Just read your post and wanted to let you know it definitely sounds like DP and anxiety. I hope you are feeling better now, but if not hang in there and keep talking with your doctor and others about it. You will feel better eventually..


----------

